# Look. Its the ZKs from 2 years ago!



## Shibby (Jul 13, 2011)

Check out the bomb that this guy got. Its definitely an epic run right here. Lets see ZK top it! Wooo

Its a 4 part video. So theyre right here.

Part 1: ‪I was mass cigar bombed by Puff.com Members‬‏ - YouTube

Part 2: ‪I got mass bombed from Puff.com Members part 2‬‏ - YouTube

Part 3: ‪I got mass bombed from Puff.com Members part 3‬‏ - YouTube

Part 4: ‪mass Cigar Bomb part 4‬‏ - YouTube

That bomb is a thing of BEAUTY!!!


----------



## smirak (Jul 9, 2011)

H.O.L.Y. $.H.I.T

Who in the hell was this and what did he do to deserve it?


----------



## max gas (Apr 11, 2011)

Holy crap...now that's one major beatdown. One heck of a bomb.


----------



## Habano (Jul 5, 2010)

LOL. Pretty sure the Zilla Killa's were not around at the time for that epic bomb, and yes there have been other bombs similar if not even bigger to the bomb in the videos. It would take some time, but I'm pretty sure there have been bigger bombs in the year I've been here.


----------



## primetime76 (Feb 8, 2011)

What do you think a ZK hit looks like? I didn't count...but we have hit with as many as 22 before...so this is :bored:


----------



## Zogg (Aug 31, 2010)

I love how these hits have more cigars than ive ever had in my collection + smoked so far lol


----------



## wahoofever (Jul 5, 2011)

The way he had them all spread out it looked like a carpet bomb.


----------



## NoShhhSherlock (Mar 30, 2011)

primetime76 said:


> What do you think a ZK hit looks like? I didn't count...but we have hit with as many as 22 before...so this is :bored:


I find that hard to believe Kipp, The ZK are not that organized


----------



## ouirknotamuzd (Jan 29, 2011)

you can tell that I wasn't a part of that bombing because the table is still in 1 piece
still....one can't help but be awed by the generosity and basic craziness of the Puff community...God bless us, each and every one


----------



## primetime76 (Feb 8, 2011)

NoShhhSherlock said:


> I find that hard to believe Kipp, The ZK are not that organized


Your day will come...you little piss ant.


----------



## NoShhhSherlock (Mar 30, 2011)

primetime76 said:


> Your day will come...you little piss ant.


:bl:whip:< me

:smoke:


----------



## Habano (Jul 5, 2010)

NoShhhSherlock said:


> I find that hard to believe Kipp, The ZK are not that organized


I'm thinking I may have a recruit here as I just totally agree with his statement.

:smoke:


----------



## primetime76 (Feb 8, 2011)

:fencing:


NoShhhSherlock said:


> :bl:whip:< me
> 
> :smoke:


----------



## piperdown (Jul 19, 2009)

NoShhhSherlock said:


> I find that hard to believe Kipp, The ZK are not that organized


blah, blah, blah.....:mischief:


----------



## primetime76 (Feb 8, 2011)

NoShhhSherlock said:


> :bl:whip:< me
> 
> :smoke:


I think that Matthew should change his name to YesShhhhhSherlock...he has been talking an awful lot lately...I would absolutely HATE to see some misfortune befall him....lets say, today! :mischief:

repost: 9405 5036 9930 0176 5453 11


----------



## NoShhhSherlock (Mar 30, 2011)

Kipp..Kipp....Kipp... :tsk:


----------



## primetime76 (Feb 8, 2011)

NoShhhSherlock said:


> Kipp..Kipp....Kipp... :tsk:


What? Is there something in this thread that upsets you? What do you think the chances are that I am riding alone on this? :blah: :blah: :blah: is all we have heard lately MOUTHew. :target:


----------



## djangos (Mar 14, 2011)

primetime76 said:


> Your day will come...you little piss ant.


Ha ha! No kidding!


----------



## NoShhhSherlock (Mar 30, 2011)

primetime76 said:


> What? Is there something in this thread that upsets you? What do you think the chances are that I am riding alone on this? :blah: :blah: :blah: is all we have heard lately MOUTHew. :target:


:blah: is my specialty, so is :lalala:

Upset me? Not at all. I just hate to see another FAILED attempt to hit a target from the ZK. Who knows where it will land, it could land on the other side of the planet. We know the ZK are not as accurate as they should be at times.


----------



## primetime76 (Feb 8, 2011)

NoShhhSherlock said:


> :blah: is my specialty, so is :lalala:
> 
> Upset me? Not at all. I just hate to see another FAILED attempt to hit a target from the ZK. Who knows where it will land, it could land on the other side of the planet. We know the ZK are not as accurate as they should be at times.


I am pretty sure that we all had the same coordinates:
3423 Sheridan Ave
Loveland, CO 80538-2648

:lever:


----------



## brotherwilliam3 (May 17, 2010)

Zogg said:


> I love how these hits have more cigars than ive ever had in my collection + smoked so far lol


Hahaha totally agree! Whoever was apart of that hit.....WOW


----------



## k-morelli (Jun 22, 2011)

Holy Hell!!!! mg::boom::jaw: what a bomb that was


----------



## NoShhhSherlock (Mar 30, 2011)

primetime76 said:


> I am pretty sure that we all had the same coordinates:
> 2398 ZK ass kicker lane
> Kipp I'm coming for you, from CO 80538
> 
> :lever:


Fixed you're typo for you. :smoke:


----------



## primetime76 (Feb 8, 2011)

NoShhhSherlock said:


> Fixed you're typo for you. :smoke:


Nope...we had it right the first time. I hope you reinforced dude...


----------



## Oldmso54 (Jul 31, 2010)

primetime76 said:


> Nope...we had it right the first time. I hope you reinforced dude...


Is Loveland still on the map - well it might not be by the end of the day....? opcorn:


----------



## Shibby (Jul 13, 2011)

primetime76 said:


> Your day will come...you little piss ant.


Hes right about the organization.. You always have at least 1 who ends up hitting on the wrong day.


----------



## primetime76 (Feb 8, 2011)

Shibby said:


> Hes right about the organization.. You always have at least 1 who ends up hitting on the wrong day.


And what's wrong with that? You get hit with 5-7 one day...then a couple more the next day...then 1 or 2 more the day after that? Just when you think it is over, BOOM! another hit....who wrote the rule that says that mass bombs all have to land at once?


----------



## Shibby (Jul 13, 2011)

primetime76 said:


> And what's wrong with that? You get hit with 5-7 one day...then a couple more the next day...then 1 or 2 more the day after that? Just when you think it is over, BOOM! another hit....who wrote the rule that says that mass bombs all have to land at once?


Says the person who judges the devastation. If someone recieves say 20 boxes on the same day.. Isnt it scarier than 10 boxes one day and then 10 more the next day? I think so, and so does the Devastation Judge


----------



## primetime76 (Feb 8, 2011)

*Join Date: Jul 2011*
State: Washington
Real First Name: *Conner*
Just Smoked: *Unholy Cocktail*
Posts: *253 
*Gameroom cash: $2527
*Ring Gauge: 19*
Trader Feedback: 0 trades

You know nothing...:amen:


----------



## Shibby (Jul 13, 2011)

primetime76 said:


> *Join Date: Jul 2011*
> State: Washington
> Real First Name: *Conner*
> Just Smoked: *Unholy Cocktail*
> ...


Oh were bringing that up are we? Devastation is not based solely on cigar bombs. Everyone knows its better all at once.. Just picture the USPS guys face when he has to carry 20 boxes to a persons door/mailbox haha


----------



## Cigar Noob (May 22, 2011)

Shibby said:


> Says the person who judges the devastation. If someone recieves say 20 boxes on the same day.. Isnt it scarier than 10 boxes one day and then 10 more the next day? I think so, and so does the Devastation Judge


I'm with Kipp on this one. 20 boxes.... is still... well... 20 damn boxes!! Most of us would be in serious need of more storage after something as devastating as that.


----------

